
Alfred 2 Workflows - bpierre
https://github.com/zenorocha/alfred-workflows
======
Shank
I really wish that this could be ported to Windows or Linux. I haven't heard
much from the developer about that when asked; but it seems like a far fetched
goal right now.

Does anyone have suggestions for Windows that aren't Launchy (or, Launchy
addons/improvements to use)?

~~~
ecaradec
You can try mine
[http://emmanuelcaradec.com/qatapult](http://emmanuelcaradec.com/qatapult)
which is more of a replacement for Quicksilver than for Alfred.

It's a bit on hold for the moment but you can extend it in javascript and
build new skins as well.

It's definitively not as polished as Alfred and there are a few things that
are broken like catalogs.

Before that I used FARR which I like better than Launchy and is more like
Alfred ihmo, it has a ton of options and can trigger some plugins on regex
matchs.

------
mwill
I've just realised something, although I love Alfred and bought a licence and
cant work without it, I neglect almost all of its features. My main use for
Alfred? App switching. I find it faster and more reliable that cmd+tab.

~~~
ihodes
I love Alfred and use it all the time, often for app-switching, but I also use
Witch [1]. Big time-saver, especially for referring for documentation. Killer
feature is switching between windows in the same application, something that
is woefully impossible using the native OS X app switcher (something vanilla
Windows has over vanilla OS X, hands-down).

[1]:[http://manytricks.com/witch/](http://manytricks.com/witch/)

~~~
traek
You can use Cmd+~ to switch between application windows if they're in the same
desktop.

~~~
bosie
Technically that cycles through the windows, meaning they all get active and
visible at some point. something you can avoid with Witch...

------
jimmcslim
Having originally been a Quicksilver user back in the day (ah.... Quicksilver)
I jumped to Launchbar when QS started to become more and more unreliable (I'm
aware that it has recently rearisen, like a phoenix, from the ashes).

But the workflow aspect of Alfred 2 is quite appealing, I should probably give
it a shot for a while.

------
lsdr
It is a nice bundle indeed. One workflow I found is missing, though, is Dev
Doctor: [http://wemakeawesomesh.it/alfred-dev-
doctor](http://wemakeawesomesh.it/alfred-dev-doctor)

Easy to use, quick access to several languages (python, ruby, js, clojure)
base documentation.

~~~
WickyNilliams
Agreed I love dev doctor, it's indispensably useful! I use it all the time.

Disclosure: personal friend wrote dev doctor.

------
hboon
If you use Alfred, go to Alfred Preferences and click Usage, you'll see:

"Since 26 Mar, 2013, @alfredapp has been used 72,034 times. Average 393.6
times per day."

[http://cl.ly/image/1L1S1a2B1R3M](http://cl.ly/image/1L1S1a2B1R3M)

~~~
christiangenco
Hot damn, you blew me away:

    
    
        Since 30 Oct, 2012, @alfredapp has been used 3,492 times. Average 10.5 times per day

~~~
hboon
I don't know what happened to my earlier stats, maybe v1's stats was lost. But
I think I was consistently 200+ or 300+ a day once I gotten used to using it.
Works incredibly well as a task switcher once you map a few key single
characters to apps (like v/vMacVim, x/Xcode, i/iTerm, s/Safari, c/Chrome etc).

~~~
FireBeyond
How are you doing this? A simple hotkey, or … ?

~~~
hboon
Just the hotkey for Alfred. I use Cmd-space. No app-specific shortcut. But
after you press a key in the search bar, you can press alt-1 etc to make your
selection. Repeat it a few times for the same key and the order of the results
will be updated.

------
coderholic
Very cool! I've been a long time Alfred user but hadn't upgraded to the power
pack before. This finally convinced me. I just put together my first workflow
(ip details - info at [http://www.alfredforum.com/topic/3157-ipinfo-workflow-
ip-add...](http://www.alfredforum.com/topic/3157-ipinfo-workflow-ip-address-
geolocation-hostname-network-provider/)). It's really simple to do and very
flexible. I can see myself building more and more of these and them becoming a
regular part of my "workflow".

------
llamataboot
Plenty more workflows at the actual site
[http://www.alfredforum.com/forum/3-share-your-
workflows/](http://www.alfredforum.com/forum/3-share-your-workflows/)

------
willfarrell
There seem to be a lot of workflows made by @willfarrell

Developer Workflows: [https://github.com/willfarrell/alfred-
workflows](https://github.com/willfarrell/alfred-workflows)

------
biscarch
Alfred is awesome. I often use it for opening browser workflows and launching
quick scripts to do things like open specific JIRA tickets.

~~~
jfernandez
Mind sharing the JIRA one?

------
zeckalpha
I think Alfred has good design, but which of these couldn't be done with a
properly configured terminal?

~~~
aroch
Not many, but the point is you don't need to call up a terminal window. There
are various 'visor' implementations of terminals, but they annoy the crap out
of me. I much prefer being able to invoke Alfred and doing short one-liners
from it

~~~
cleversoap
I am the exact opposite, I prefer to do all these sorts of tasks in a 'visor'
terminal and leave Alfred as little more than a pretty app launcher. Different
strokes etc...

~~~
tankbot
Same here. I love Alfred but I often forget it's even around because of my
visor terminal.

------
larve
i couldn't live without the dash workflow.

~~~
bjtitus
Why is that more useful than having a shortcut for Dash?

I've always just used the shortcut and searched in Dash. Although, I do tend
to stick to mostly one set of documentation.

~~~
larve
usually just seeing the autocomplete on the alfred input answers my question
:)

------
yankoff
is there anything similar for ubuntu?

~~~
twodayslate
[http://cooperteam.net/](http://cooperteam.net/)

~~~
abhinavg
GNOME Do has not had a release since 2009.

------
hzlzh
Also the most comprehensive collection of Alfred Workflow:

[http://www.AlfredWorkflow.com/](http://www.AlfredWorkflow.com/)

You can find any exist workflows by input keyword like `wf google`.

Github repo:(New workflow can be submitted & shared)

[https://github.com/hzlzh/AlfredWorkflow.com](https://github.com/hzlzh/AlfredWorkflow.com)

